# how much to install



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

i went to my local custom shop and asked how much it would cost to install my system(mp3/cd player, 4 6.5 speakers two in door and two in the rear deck, and 2 10's already in there bandpass box with a blue neon tube, and an amp and i already had the amp kit to go with all this so anyways he quoted me at $175, is that a good price cause hes usually an honest guy. I would do it myself but i always run the risk the chance of messing something up and i only have myself to blame but if i get a professional to do it and it messes up i have someone to blame, plus im not good at hiding wires.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Get a buddy to help you. All it will cost you is a six pack of beer and maybe a sandwich, and it'll actually get done _the right way_ instead of all shitty like stereo shops do.


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

the only thing i dont knwo how to do is install the 6.5's i could install the player and the subs and amp


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Hell, the midranges are the easiest part! There's tons of writeups floating around the site that I'm sure would help. Trust me, you'll be happy you installed your stereo yourself. I've seen _way_ too many jacked-up installs from stereo shops.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

samo said:


> *Hell, the midranges are the easiest part! There's tons of writeups floating around the site that I'm sure would help. Trust me, you'll be happy you installed your stereo yourself. I've seen way too many jacked-up installs from stereo shops. *


For every jacked up install you've seen from a stereo shop...there are 3-4 jacked up installs I've seen from guys who think they know what they are doing.

Just a thought.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

And the only way you learn how to do a correct install is to try. I'm just a big advocate of doing it yourself, that's all  .


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

your ripping on people who do this for a living thanx
but you get what you pay for


----------



## SE-RMadness (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, if you are going to pay someone for a jacked-up install might as well jack it up yourself for FREE. Well, I would say it's all pretyt much plug and play but it's not. taken off the Door stuff is a PAIN IN THE ass for me. but everything else is easy.

You said you have the amp kit.. do that mean it's install and it was ran from your battery to you trunk already? if so do the install yourself. you will have fun.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

samo said:


> *And the only way you learn how to do a correct install is to try. I'm just a big advocate of doing it yourself, that's all  . *


I couldn't agree more. But...if you don't know what you are doing to begin with, it's better left to the pro's. Or at least do some research on the subject before diving in blind.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Twisted200SER - I'm in no way ripping on installers. Check the Off-Topic section, I might become one. I'm just leery of other people touching my car. I've seen plenty of well-done installs from stereo shops (usually the reputable ones) and lots of really, really bad ones (Stereo King comes to mind  )

SE-RMadness - I just helped pull some door panels off a B14 Sentra today. Didn't seem too hard. Also installed a set of rear speakers, ran cabling for a PS2 and a power inverter.

Trust me guys, I'm a dumbass and I can do this stuff. You can too. Get yourself a Haynes manual and a mechanically-inclined friend and you're good to go.


----------



## SE-RMadness (Apr 30, 2002)

OK, before you think I don't know what I'm doing with System installs and whatever it's not taken off the door that's the problem. I don't know how many people get this but the Black lining thing between the window comes loose and it's a BITCH (For me) to re-install. it have a bunch of teeth in it and you have to clip it back or something.. I just find it annoying.
And the haynes don't show you how to run cables just show you how to take off the panels. But remember things happen that the book can't help you with that's the fun of it all. The door panel remove is easy to me NOW.. after many times taken off. 
but have fun man go at it. learn from your mistake i'm sure EVERYONE in here have gotten into a hole with something on a car.
I have a Digi cam and when i do my install I will do a step by step for the people that isn't to good with things like that..
peace.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I didn't say you were bad at installs. I said I didn't have any trouble getting the door panels off 1CLNB14's car, that's all. Don't mistake my comments for insults.

I'm also doing a full documentary on the install I'm working on right now. I will post it soon after the official unveiling.


----------



## SE-RMadness (Apr 30, 2002)

Na, I didn't take it as a insult.. Just didn't want people to think I didn't know what i was doing.. 
 
I don't like doing a lot of things.. changing oil is one of them.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

Ok well 175 isn't a bad price, especially if he's qouting any parts. Let me just say a deck at Best Buy, 115, which speaker savers, a pair of speakers, 65 with the harness and dynamat, so multiply that by two, amp install, well we warranty our own work so we have to use our own parts, so your kit does nothing for you, add on another 13 bucks per putting the sub in the box(sometimes it's hard for some people) and then 70 for the amp kit(not the good wires or power wire bigger than 8 awg) and 55 labor the for amp install for a grand total of a lot, so that's not a bad price. On the note of doing it yourself, half the time if you have the ask, you shouldn't try it, but maybe that's the business man in me saying that. Best Buy has a bad reputation because 75 percent of the install bays suck, but the ones that don't do damn good jobs, I ran and worked in the top install bay in all 545 Best Buy stores for months before I transfered to another store and we had decks down to 7 minutes(on a honda) and 16 on a cavalier(where you take the whole dash off and with two people) those where my fastest times and with damn good quality too, so remember doing it yourself saves money but unless your pretty experienced and patient usually comprimises quality, just help an installer eat dinner and pay a shop


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

there is something to be said for doing it yourself, its a good feeling, but I would only attempt it if you are going to give it the time and patience it deserves, you can't rush it, and you need to be meticulous, if you can't do either part of that, take it to a professional. Good luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

the subs already in the box


----------



## Fonque (May 1, 2002)

if you do your research either way you wont have a problem. Like dont go to a shop and pay them to do it without first seeing examples of their work. That goes for anything car relater.

Or do the research to learn how to do the install your self. Which is what im attempting to do. Patience is the key. Rush and yer bound to have a mess


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

That price is not bad.

I will just say that I did pay a reputible shop to install my system the first time. It cost me close to $300.00 for them to install the headunit, door speakers, deck speakers, and powered sub. While they did ok work, but they did use the cheapest wire/fuses they could.
Last spring, I decided to do some stuff myself. 
I re-ran ALL the speaker wire with Monster XLN speaker wire (that was a bitch), installed Infinity Kappa tweeters into custom sail pods, wired in a 4X100 Planet Audio amp, an Audio Control EQ, Monster Cap, distibution block, and 4 gauge power wire/monster inline fuse. 
While this took me some time (a couple days), I know how the install was done, and I'm proud of what I did. 
This was the first time I've ever done any work on a 12volt audio system. I did a little reading, and dove in.
Sam and I are working on the new audio/video set up right now. It is time consuming and a little frustrating at times. At the end of the day it is rewarding to know that you did everything yourself.
It is also easier to trouble shoot problems if you know how everything is hooked up.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Hey, good for you guys! (Sean & Sam)

Sounds like a great project, and did I hear PS2 in there!

That really sounds like a fun project. 
Looking forward to the pics and details.

Let me know if you need any help guys.
Good Luck!

Seth


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

Sounds like it isnt that completicated of a system....I agree and suggest you to get a friend (or even yourself) and take a weekend and do the whole job...You can user the factor wires if you want, and it will save time by getting a harness. 
I did a similar job in my but more mids and highs. I have 10 + 12 vega sub and it sounds excellent.
Let me know how it goes and take pics...  Word of advise, enjoy the install and dont rush. LOL


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Sethticlees said:


> *Hey, good for you guys! (Sean & Sam)
> 
> Sounds like a great project, and did I hear PS2 in there!
> 
> ...


Yup, full audio/video set up.
The first show snuck up on us, so we are doing a few temporary things. By June, it will look/sound HOT!!!!


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

well i got my car back from the shop and he did an awesome job on it, i just have to go back and put some deadener in the trunk and the license plate and mount my box to the floor of my trunk. Sometimes I wish I had a hatchback or truck so my shit wouldnt rattle.


----------

